# Tipps für Krüterli&Alchi^^



## seanbuddha (8. November 2009)

Moin leute^^ Da ich heute den schönsten Tag meines Lebens hatte bin ich gut drauf und das heisst für euch es gibt wieder ein paar ausführliche Tipps zu einem Thema^^ (Siehe mein fantastischer Schildkrötenthread) Heute dreht sich alles über das Thema Alchemie & Kräutersammeln.

Kommen wir ersteinmal zum Thema Kräutersammeln.
Wer kennt es nicht das ewige generve vom Farmen vom berühmten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Doch ich habe da eine kleine Lösung parat. So ziemlich jeder sollte schonmal Ulduar 10/25er gemacht haben. Wenn ihrs bis Freya clear habt schaut doch jede Stunde mal vorbei (auch mit id). Die Kräuter da kommen nämlich wieder. (auch der schöne Frostlotus)
Wenn ihr nen schönen Platz zum Farmen wollt geht in die Sturmgipfel. Eisdorn/Lichblüte sind die wertvollsten Kräuter derzeit. (gibts in den Gipfeln zuhauf) Im Becken lohnt sich nur das Farmen mit niedrigem Skill.
Tausendwinter is zum Kräuterfarmthema geworden. Frostlotus ist als Pflanze da vorhanden...aber EXTREM!!! selten...und das Gefrorene Kraut droppt allgemein keinen Lotus. 
Auf manchen Servern lohnt sich auch das Sammeln von Classickräutern. Passt aber auf verkauft nicht zuviel aufeinmal im ah davon das lässt die Preise in kurzer Zeit extrem sinken.

Soweit ein paar Tipps zum Thema Krüterli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommen wir zur Alchemie
Allgemein lohnt sich meines erachtens nach zum Gold verdienen die Spezialisierung Transmutieren. 
Ich nehme das Beispiel am [Transmutieren: Kardinalsrubin]. Benötigt dazu werden: 1x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 1x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beim Transmutieren mit der Spezialisierung besteht die Chance das man: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2x bekommt, oder ein Äonenfeuer und/oder ein Scharlachrubin wiederbekommt. Dieser Zufall ist laut meinen Erfahrungen recht häufig. Matskosten liegen bei 30-80 Gold. Im Ah verkauft man dann die Epicgems für 120-200 Gold. (je nach Server). Guter verdienst für 20 Stunden Abklingzeit.
Manche sagen Elexierspezi wär die beste. Jedoch braut man die so selten dasses nixx bringt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fläschchen werden immer gebraucht also macht reichlich von und verkauft eure Frostlotusse nicht im Ah sondern macht sie zu Fläschchen. (komischer Satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ach und so nebenbei bei der Alchemistischen Forschung Nordends bekommt man nicht nur ein neues Rezept sondern auch mal nen paar Fläschchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe es waren ein paar nützliche Tipps dabei.

Noch ein Tipp zum Bahnreisen den ich heute gelernt habe (7 Stunden Unterwegs).
Regt euch nicht auf wenn euer Zug verspätung habt. Checkt die Umgebung nach nem Kaffeeeautomaten ab und kauft euch welchen. (50 Cent) Das Zeugs schmeckt zwar nicht wie Kaffee aber Wärmt ungemein und vertreibt die Zeit (3 Kaffee 20 minuten) so vergeht die Zeit wie im Flug.

Bis irgendwann mal

Euer (Extrem gut gelaunter) Forenbuddha


----------



## C4r3 (8. November 2009)

Ein paar gute Tipps, allerdings nur für richtige Alchemie anfänger.
Nur ein paar dinge sind falsch. ja man kann bei Freya Frostlotus farmen allerdings wenn der trash da ist nur 1-2  Kräuter. Ob der Frostlotus dort auch respawnen kann mir ich mir auch nicht soo sicher.
Und ein Trasmutations Alchemist (ich bin einer) kann beim Transmutieren von Epischen Edelsteinen bis zu 5 raus bekommen allerdings unglaublich selten. Uns es stimmt nicht das man ein ÄonenX oder blauen Edelstein zurück bekommt!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (8. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Moin leute^^ Da ich heute den schönsten Tag meines Lebens hatte bin ich gut drauf und das heisst für euch



aha....

habe ich auch, da ich das wochenende nicht arbeiten muss. nur, ich eröffne dafür keine komischen threads....


----------



## arzora (8. November 2009)

ich hab bei dem Transmutieren noch nie 2 oder mehr bekommen. mach ich da was falsch ? 

mfg


----------



## yves1993 (8. November 2009)

Mh vlt mal abwarten. Man muss schon extrem viel Glück haben, hatte auch die ersten beiden Monate (seit ich Transu geworden bin) nicht mehr als 2x proccs, allerdings hatte ich vor kurzem einen 4er Procc...also Geduld haben ;D
Irgendwann zieht jeder mal ein großes Los.

Edit: Trauert gerade um den 666ten Post. ;(
        Wehe das passiert mir bei 1337! xD


----------



## lordxanatos (8. November 2009)

mir gefällt deine logik nicht
"manche sagen elix is dsa beste, isses nicht, aber macht aus euren lotussen trotzdem flasks"? iwas stimmt da nicht
ausserdem kann ich nur sagen transalchi is einer der schlechtesten berufe dies gibt wens erfreut das er jeden tag seine repkosten bekommt indem er mats kauft nen stein macht und 50-100g gewinn hat, meinetwegen aber da gibts besseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich kann nur sagen allein durch das geld was man durch elix alchi verdient kann man sich haufenweise epics/tag kaufen
man brauch das zeug ja nicht alles selber farmen
und was nen vorposter angeht, soweit ich weis spawnt der freya trash nicht wieder wenn man freya tot hat, also stimmts nicht das man nur 1-2 kräuter bekommt, kann aber auch falsch liegen


----------



## Valthorian1011 (8. November 2009)

Also bei uns kostet 1 Stack Lichblüten 13g im Ah.
1 Stack Goldklee kostet 18g. Soviel zu Lichblüte und Eisdorn sind so teuer.
Schlangenzunge ist bei uns, abgesehen vom Lotus das teuerste Kraut.
Im Scholazarbecken farmen lohnt also durchaus. (Keine Ahnung wie das auf anderen Servern aussieht, aber bei uns sind die Preise so)


----------



## ShadowGuard666 (8. November 2009)

lordxanatos schrieb:


> und was nen vorposter angeht, soweit ich weis spawnt der freya trash nicht wieder wenn man freya tot hat, also stimmts nicht das man nur 1-2 kräuter bekommt, kann aber auch falsch liegen



Der Freya Trash spawnt auch nicht mehr, die die alte Lady tot ist, aber die Kräuter spawnen dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## thehed (8. November 2009)

Valthorian1011 schrieb:


> Also bei uns kostet 1 Stack Lichblüten 13g im Ah.



War bei uns auch so aber seit ca 1 Woche (oder 2) ist ein Stack plötzlich >50 Gold. Frage mich was da passiert ist?

Zum Thema:
Im Becken lohnt sich farmen durchaus, einfach weil man 4 Stacks in der Zeit macht in der man andernorts einen pflückt. Auf 4 ist fast sicher mindestens 1 Frostlotus dabei. 
Ob  Alchisachen Gold bringen ist nicht immer sicher, ich habe durchaus schon mehrmals erlebt das der Frostlotus alleine mehr wert ist als das fertige Produkt!
Transmutieren ist zwar lohnend aber das da mehr als eins rauskommt seh ich in 2 Wochen höchstens 1x. 5 hatte ich in einem halben Jahr erst einmal.


----------



## Ansalamun (8. November 2009)

Also ich farme meinen Lotus nur im Becken.
In der Regel habe ich nach einer Stunde 5- 10 Stück im Sack,leider zu selten einen 8er Proc Frostwyrm,öfters 4er.
Am häufigsten droppt bei mir der Frostlotus dort im Goldklee,seltener in der Tigerlilie,noch seltener in der Schlangenzunge.

Gold verdienen ist immer Angebot und Nachfrage,am Wochenende sind so viele Sachen im AH,da lohnt das reinstellen nicht,finde ich.

Mein Extremversuch endete letzte Woche,nach  9 Tagen hatte ich die 13k zusammen,um mir von einer Gildenfreundin den Shopper herstellen zu lassen.

Das meisten brachte das Fläschchen basteln und die Steine,die meine Juwe Zwergin dann je nach Nachfrage im AH zu den richtigen Steinen umgebastelt hat.

Wie gesagt,Sholazar habe ich beim selben Zeitaufwand mindestens das doppelte an Lotus als Eiskrone oder Sturmgipfel,was aber auch an der höheren Konzentration an Kräuter liegen kann / wird.


----------



## Bergerdos (8. November 2009)

Laut Blizzard liegt die Chance einen Frostlotus dabei zu haben bei 5% und das bei allen Kräutern in Nordend. Wenn man längere Zeit nur Blumen farmt kommt das auch hin, alle 20 Plätze ein Lotus bedeutet man hat ca. 50 Kräuter in der Tasche bis ein Lotus kommt.
Ich hab z.B. kürzlich meine Vorräte aufgefüllt und den ganzen Abend Blumen gesucht, am Ende hatte ich 16 Stacks Kräuter (320 Stück) und 7 Frostlotus.

Vote für Verschieben ins richtige Forum


----------



## Gott92 (8. November 2009)

link zu deinem extrem tollen schildkrötenthread? würd den gerne mal lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HellsBells90 (8. November 2009)

jo danke für die tipps, ich werd sie mir merken

hab grad erst nen twink mit alchi und kräuter



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp zum Bahnreisen den ich heute gelernt habe (7 Stunden Unterwegs).
> Regt euch nicht auf wenn euer Zug verspätung habt. Checkt die Umgebung nach nem Kaffeeeautomaten ab und kauft euch welchen. (50 Cent) Das Zeugs schmeckt zwar nicht wie Kaffee aber Wärmt ungemein und vertreibt die Zeit (3 Kaffee 20 minuten) so vergeht die Zeit wie im Flug.



naja wenn man von der db abhängig ist wird man verdammt schnell zum kaffee-junkie^^


----------



## Ageloit (8. November 2009)

Warum bist du denn so gut drauf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. November 2009)

C4r3 schrieb:


> Ein paar gute Tipps, allerdings nur für richtige Alchemie anfänger.
> Nur ein paar dinge sind falsch. ja man kann bei Freya Frostlotus farmen allerdings wenn der trash da ist nur 1-2  Kräuter. Ob der Frostlotus dort auch respawnen kann mir ich mir auch nicht soo sicher.
> Und ein Trasmutations Alchemist (ich bin einer) kann beim Transmutieren von Epischen Edelsteinen bis zu 5 raus bekommen allerdings unglaublich selten. Uns es stimmt nicht das man ein ÄonenX oder blauen Edelstein zurück bekommt!


doch das stimmt! (hab doch selbst erfahrung mit gemacht) und die frostlotusse respawnen


----------



## seanbuddha (8. November 2009)

Gott92 schrieb:


> link zu deinem extrem tollen schildkrötenthread? würd den gerne mal lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


---> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...l=schildkr%F6te <---


----------



## seanbuddha (8. November 2009)

Ageloit schrieb:


> Warum bist du denn so gut drauf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wüsstest du wohl gern wa? (um deinen warscheinlichen hauptgedanken auszulöschen:es ging nich um sex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## seanbuddha (8. November 2009)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Laut Blizzard liegt die Chance einen Frostlotus dabei zu haben bei 5% und das bei allen Kräutern in Nordend. Wenn man längere Zeit nur Blumen farmt kommt das auch hin, alle 20 Plätze ein Lotus bedeutet man hat ca. 50 Kräuter in der Tasche bis ein Lotus kommt.
> Ich hab z.B. kürzlich meine Vorräte aufgefüllt und den ganzen Abend Blumen gesucht, am Ende hatte ich 16 Stacks Kräuter (320 Stück) und 7 Frostlotus.
> 
> Vote für Verschieben ins richtige Forum


Naja das stimmt nicht ganz. DA ich manchmal meine *extremkräuterfarmanfälle* habe (da sind schonmal 3 smaragdtaschen voll) hab ich bemerkt das das mit den 5% manchmal nicht so stimmt. 40 stacks an Eisdorn/Lichblüte gehabt doch nur 4 Frostlotus


----------



## C4r3 (8. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Naja das stimmt nicht ganz. DA ich manchmal meine *extremkräuterfarmanfälle* habe (da sind schonmal 3 smaragdtaschen voll) hab ich bemerkt das das mit den 5% manchmal nicht so stimmt. 40 stacks an Eisdorn/Lichblüte gehabt doch nur 4 Frostlotus



5% manchmal nicht stimmen? das nennt man halt glück. Sind dir Grade 4 Posts geproct oder wie kommts?


----------

